# FACEBOOK



## Romans922 (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone here on facebook want to be friends??? I need more friends, Jacob does too!


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Theoretical (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's mine: <a href=http://utdallas.facebook.com/p.php?id=44400365&l=b852cb8c3f>My Profile</a>

[Edited on 10-16-2006 by Theoretical]


----------



## JoshCasey (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's mine... is there a Puritan Board group?

http://utdallas.facebook.com/profile.php?id=44408980


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey, 
I created a facebook group awhile back called "Ladies Against Feminism" 

I started after my wife sent me a link to ladiesagainstfeminism.com

They seem like they are nice ladies so I thought I'd publicize for them...hehe. To be funny and serious at the same time.

Anyway, it seems over the past week, although since I've been busy I hadn't noticed, some people who are called 'feminists' have invaded. I have deleted some of their attacking and name calling posts and taken those members off, but if you want to interact or join the group feel free.


----------



## Devin (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, the Puritan Board does have a facebook group.

(Hopefully that link will work...if not...search around)


----------



## thegracefullady (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm on Facebook! Here's a link to my profile: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1535610029

I'm joining the Ladies Against Feminism group as well, that website is a favorite of mine.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2007)

My facebook

http://www.facebook.com/p/Adam_Leavelle/525655012


----------



## Davidius (Jan 14, 2007)

Mine:

http://unc.facebook.com/profile.php?id=2736189


----------



## brymaes (Jan 14, 2007)

My Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=506290298


----------



## Devin (Jan 14, 2007)

joshua said:


> You guys are too possessive!
> 
> Here's Mine, My Facebook, Mine
> 
> ...



I agree, Joshua. I think we should all share our facebooks and not be possessive....so...how about you give me your login info?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 19, 2007)

All

Here is a facebook group where some witnessing could be done!

"I want to go to Heaven"

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2218632584&ref=nf


----------



## Reformingstudent (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's mine:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=607055102

Sort of a rip off if you ask me. I signed up for a facebook and still end up with the same mug.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 6, 2007)

Reformingstudent said:


> Here's mine:
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=607055102
> 
> Sort of a rip off if you ask me. I signed up for a facebook and still end up with the same mug.


 
 That's one of the worst puns I've ever heard, only because I didn't think of it first!


----------



## LifeInReturn (Feb 28, 2007)

*http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=500445849*


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 28, 2007)

LifeInReturn said:


> *http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=500445849*


 
You have a friend request pending.


----------



## Ravens (Feb 28, 2007)

I never made the evolutionary leap from myspace to facebook. Ah well. I refuse to turn from the old paths and the ancient ways. You guys have fun with your new fangled website.


----------



## LifeInReturn (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay, I had 3 new friends to add today from PB


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=706835132


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 22, 2007)

*FB PuritanBoard Group*

FYI - to Puritanboard Group Members on Facebook.

I posted the picture of 8 PB members in the same place at the same time to group pictures.


----------



## ajrock2000 (May 16, 2007)

Here is my facebook!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=511631633

I added some people from this page too, so don't be scared when you see a request.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (May 18, 2007)

sure; John Oliff - I also have one.

[email protected]


----------

